# Final Year Project Ideas



## xylomn (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all

I'm starting the final year of my Computing Science degree and I have one week to finalise the title for my major project/dissertation.

Any help with ideas for projets would be fantastic, I need a little inspiration...

Here are the general guidelines:

 - I'm specialising in Software Engineering so it has to be related to that subject area.

 - Preferably it would inolve programming in Java as I am fairly compitent with this language but I can do other languages.

 - It needs to be interesting.

 - It musn't be too simple otherwise I wont be able to get a good mark.

 - It would preferably involve creating a program that has a visual user interface as I am interested in user interfaces and human computer interaction.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2007)

How about developing an interactive Java game?


----------



## xylomn (Sep 24, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> How about developing an interactive Java game?



unfortunetly I'm not allowed to do anything related to games as that is a separate specialisation


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm... how about some kind of... WYSIWYG website builder? Drag and drop kind of thing in Java...


----------



## choppy (Sep 24, 2007)

hey dude, what uni are you at?

im at manchester met, my final year project is to create a personal development planning system. The project i actually wanted to do was with regards to HCI & PDA's. Basically how humans interact with pda's then go onto creating your own application sepcifically for pda's with usability in mind etc etc. obviously theres a lot more to it but this was one recommended by the uni as its challenging as theres not much research done in that area. Someone else on my course got assigned the project, thats why im not doing it


----------



## xylomn (Sep 24, 2007)

choppy said:


> hey dude, what uni are you at?
> 
> im at manchester met, my final year project is to create a personal development planning system. The project i actually wanted to do was with regards to HCI & PDA's. Basically how humans interact with pda's then go onto creating your own application sepcifically for pda's with usability in mind etc etc. obviously theres a lot more to it but this was one recommended by the uni as its challenging as theres not much research done in that area. Someone else on my course got assigned the project, thats why im not doing it



I'm at Newcastle Uni 

Sounds interesting, I have a little experience in pda programming, had to program a gps application for a pda for my second year project, and it does involve my interest in HCI 

Thanks for that idea choppy.

Keep the ideas coming people


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2007)

File format converter? e.g. .uni --> .mp3 or .rtf ---> .doc kinda thing?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

A new Java chat/messenger client interface????  with built in webcam portal.  Maybe Wizz will let you trial it in TPU chat!


----------



## xylomn (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas, I've come to a decision on what i am going to do...   I know it sounds completely unrelated to most of the suggestions I wouldn't have got to the idea without the input so thanks 

I'll post my proposal below that i'm pitching to the lecturer in the hope he'll supervise the project.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> I deleted it sowwy


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Welll if you had 20,000 dollars handy you could help me with what I want to do for my Science fair project.  Namely build a self-driving car.....then again you are on another continent.  Anyways....if you have the money, that's always open


----------



## xylomn (Sep 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Welll if you had 20,000 dollars handy you could help me with what I want to do for my Science fair project.  Namely build a self-driving car.....then again you are on another continent.  Anyways....if you have the money, that's always open



wish I did have the money sounds like real fun that does, but i'm afraid i'm like most students, completely broke


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 25, 2007)

xylomn said:


> wish I did have the money sounds like real fun that does, but i'm afraid i'm like most students, completely broke



Damn


----------

